# Foaming while chewing cud?



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

I have a doe I bought a month ago that does this. Is this anything to worry about? She eats fine, acts fine but she has a white foam at the corners of her mouth a lot. :/


----------



## Chaty (Oct 25, 2007)

Some do this and some dont...I think if she has been at it for a month she is fine...JMO


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It's a sign of acidosis. Too much grain without enough roughage, in pregnancy it can be the beginning of toxemia/ketosis same thing, and acid rumen and a doe throwing ketones. And of course her molars. How old is she? Does she have a good bite, no foul odor to her mouth, have you looked at her teeth. Does this batch of grain have more molassas in it?

Don't dismiss signs, if it was normal even for her, she would have done this from birth when she first started cudding. Now is it life threatening, likely not, but do check it out. Because foaming is not normal. Vicki


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

Vicki, She is four. I don't smell anything on her breath, I thought of that the other night and smelled it. Maybe I need to back off on the grain a little she is getting about 4 1/2 lb a day and it does have some molllases in it. She has free choice alfalfa hay so roughage shouldn't be a problem. I'll look at her teeth and see if I can see something there. Thanks, I've never had one do this before but thought I had heard of it.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

As the weather warms they can move away from the dried molassas to the wet molassas, and they also during the winter use oils that can go rancid quickly in the summer heat. Perhaps what you are seeing is the change in products? Have you asked what the percentage of molassas in the grain mix is and what oils they use? Vicki


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

They may have. I'm using a 14% Horse Feed that has oats, cracked corn, and a protein pellet that has Calf Manna in it, but it also has mollases in it. I'll have to look at the tag and see what the % is in the feed. The mill that I buy it at mixes it themselves so I will check it out.


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

This sounds exactly like what my new doe is doing...she's 7 yrs old, bought her a week ago and she's always got white foam on her lips. I do notice she's at the minerals a lot, but had thought about checking her teeth because of her age. She eats/acts fine. None of the other 12 in the pen do it and they are all on the same diet.


----------

